# DAR ES SALAAM | Mzizima Towers | 35 fl | 33 fl | U/C



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*UPDATES*





















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1442143


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Two elegant towers. Good news for Dar Es Salaam

Will these two towers be the tallest in the city?


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Kiboko said:


> Two elegant towers. Good news for Dar Es Salaam
> 
> Will these two towers be the tallest in the city?


Currently we don't know the exact height but There are already twin towers which are almost done and they are over 153 meters tall , for now these twin towers will be the tallest.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

very nice designs.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*october 22nd 2013*


​


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Eric Offereins said:


> very nice designs.


Indeed 

But i first had to look in which country this city is located :nuts:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice, but for the life of me I have no idea how to pronounce this building's name.


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Go Dar Go.....!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*UPDATES NOVEMBER 6 2013*​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Nice, but for the life of me I have no idea how to pronounce this building's name.


The name itself mean *DAR ES SALAAM*  old name for this city


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

I spot a crane :cheers:...Let this on soar above the sky


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> *Passed here today noon,I was on the daladala(public bus). they were installing the second crane fro the commercial tower side, The residential tower is on the haidery plaza side, and commercial tower on the holiday inn side.
> *


........... Updates!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*WENT HOLIDAY INN ROOF TOP BAR TODAY WITH A FRIEND* :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

ZZ-II said:


> Indeed
> 
> But i first had to look in which country this city is located :nuts:


Oh dear, I know the answer is late but how can you be so oblivious? Exactly 100 years ago, this country was named Deutsch-Ostafrika. :lol:

Nice project, I guess.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*upclose*





















​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------

